# HS928 right transmission case



## Kelpaso (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi all, new member here. I own a small engine repair business here in New Brunswick, Canada. I am fixing an HS928 tracked blower. The right side trans gear case had a couple broken gears that I am replacing. But I am having problems on what kind of grease should I use inside the gear case when I re-assemble it. I would think any kind of general purpose grease would be fine but wanted to make sure. Thanks, Kel


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kelpaso said:


> Hi all, new member here. I own a small engine repair business here in New Brunswick, Canada. I am fixing an HS928 tracked blower. The right side trans gear case had a couple broken gears that I am replacing. But I am having problems on what kind of grease should I use inside the gear case when I re-assemble it. I would think any kind of general purpose grease would be fine but wanted to make sure. Thanks, Kel


Im after rebuilding 5 in last 2 years on blowers I bought and sell,,,, I use red wheel bearing grease in the tub from Canadian Tire,,,, I was told to use that from a Honda shop here by mechanics be cause its more durable and lasts longer,, and more water resistant,,, I also use it on the chute motors on the hss and gear around the chute itself,,, so far all the ones I sold the rebuilt blowers to said they work fine,,, im sure theres others on here that will be on later tonight will tell you more good products to use


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Any lithium complex grease will work well.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

No, don't use Lithium Complex grease. Use only Aluminum Complex grease. It's waterproof too. 20X better grease. It doesn't wash out.

Sheaffer's 274 with moly. Best stuff around.

https://www.amazon.com/Schaeffer-Manufacturing-02742-029S-Synthetic-Grease/dp/B00JF2LBQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487480758&sr=8-1&keywords=schaeffers+274



.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kelpaso,,,, how did you make out,,,,was the pin in the main shaft broken,,,, did you rebuild it and get it working again?


----------



## Kelpaso (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes the pin on the main shaft was broken along with the gear that it drives. Still waiting for the parts. I'll also change all the bearings and bushings. As far as grease, I called my honda dealer and he looked in their repair manual and he said is say's to use general purpose grease. I have a couple pouches of *Molybdenum cv joint grease* that I will use.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kelpaso said:


> Yes the pin on the main shaft was broken along with the gear that it drives. Still waiting for the parts. I'll also change all the bearings and bushings. As far as grease, I called my honda dealer and he looked in their repair manual and he said is say's to use general purpose grease. I have a couple pouches of *Molybdenum cv joint grease* that I will use.


Right on figured thats what was wrong,,, Im after doing 7 or 8 now for some people,,, she will be good for another 10-15 years or more after that


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Lithium grease typically has better low temperature performance, but the moly grease is very well suited to shear forces between gears. 

I've seen moly infused lithium grease too. In this application almost any grease would suffice.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Right on figured thats what was wrong,,, Im after doing 7 or 8 now for some people,,, she will be good for another 10-15 years or more after that


Just service the transmission on my 3 year old ,62 hours service blower today. By what I found inside, I would not recommend going more than 3-4 years tops between servicing.
The grease was already hard, clumpy and deteriorated from water, gears were rusty, one bearing was rough. Regular service will cost less and make your machine more reliable. Honda owners manual says grease that tranny every year, but Im not hearing too many say they do it yearly. Took me about 6 hours by the time it was all done. I will figure on no more than 3 years to the next service.
I purchased a 7 year old recently. The trans mission failed on it before I got to to it. Grease was shot, hard clumps. Counter shaft bushing was completely gone, no trace, in turn the play had worn out the countershaft and gear. So the repair was all bushings, all bearings and seal. 2 gears, the countershaft. substantial work to clean up the remaining gears and case, sand drive shaft etc. Costly repair. 7 years is too long!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Just service the transmission on my 3 year old ,62 hours service blower today. By what I found inside, I would not recommend going more than 3-4 years tops between servicing.
> The grease was already hard, clumpy and deteriorated from water, gears were rusty, one bearing was rough. Regular service will cost less and make your machine more reliable. Honda owners manual says grease that tranny every year, but Im not hearing too many say they do it yearly. Took me about 6 hours by the time it was all done. I will figure on no more than 3 years to the next service.
> I purchased a 7 year old recently. The trans mission failed on it before I got to to it. Grease was shot, hard clumps. Counter shaft bushing was completely gone, no trace, in turn the play had worn out the countershaft and gear. So the repair was all bushings, all bearings and seal. 2 gears, the countershaft. substantial work to clean up the remaining gears and case, sand drive shaft etc. Costly repair. 7 years is too long!!!



it would be great if someone could do a video on this. read the sticky on this procedure but watching it would be better. going to attempt this soon or in the spring.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

I did mine (1995 HS624) last year with no prior experience working on snowblowers. The worst part of it was remembering how everything went back together. The service manual isn't overly informative; it's just a fancy part diagram.

I numbered everything with permanent marker as I took it out, and also numbered the part on the page of the manual with the part breakdown. That really helped me because I took it apart first to see what I'd need to order (it was most of it  ).

As far as I could tell the transmission had never been touched in over 20 years. I was lucky; the gears were rusty and a little pitted but they were salvaged. Had I left it any longer I might not have gotten most of it apart.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JimmyD said:


> I did mine (1995 HS624) last year with no prior experience working on snowblowers. The worst part of it was remembering how everything went back together. The service manual isn't overly informative; it's just a fancy part diagram.
> 
> I numbered everything with permanent marker as I took it out, and also numbered the part on the page of the manual with the part breakdown. That really helped me because I took it apart first to see what I'd need to order (it was most of it  ).
> 
> As far as I could tell the transmission had never been touched in over 20 years. I was lucky; the gears were rusty and a little pitted but they were salvaged. Had I left it any longer I might not have gotten most of it apart.



great idea on numbering system. will incorporate that. i have put stuff back together wrong before and had to do it all over.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> great idea on numbering system. will incorporate that. i have put stuff back together wrong before and had to do it all over.


Taking pics as you go is good reference as well.


----------



## blizzard hater (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Kal
Just did mine , i used snowmobile grease works great along with the -20 (canadian tire) good light grease, and fill the tranny full to keep out all the crap.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Gents, I know this is an old post. 


Kelpaso, chaulky45, JimmyD, blizzardhater, have any of you gents, found the grease fitting in behind your right track, allowing you to grease the right transmission? A few weeks ago I posted a couple pics of it. From what I can find out, it is only on the Canadian version.


I have seen 2 different HS724TCD with it, a 2008 and mine a 2009. Thanks for looking...


contender (SWO Canada)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

contender said:


> Gents, I know this is an old post.
> 
> 
> Kelpaso, chaulky45, JimmyD, blizzardhater, have any of you gents, found the grease fitting in behind your right track, allowing you to grease the right transmission? A few weeks ago I posted a couple pics of it. From what I can find out, it is only on the Canadian version.
> ...


Did you buy your unit new? Or is it possible that someone installed the grease fitting before you bought it...?

At least in US they do not have it installed from the factory....


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

YSHSfan, no, I did not buy mine new, but the 2 machines I have seen with it, are unrelated,


Besides, both the Owners Manual and the Service manual, list " greasing the transmission " in the list of maintenance schd, if you check my post from I believe Mar 28th, you will see a couple poor pictures as well as a section of the service manual. Hope this helps. My Honda service guy told me the other day that it was a Canadian thing....??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

contender said:


> both the Owners Manual and the Service manual, list " greasing the transmission " in the list of maintenance schd, if you check my post from I believe Mar 28th, you will see a couple poor pictures as well as a section of the service manual. Hope this helps. My Honda service guy told me the other day that it was a Canadian thing....??


I looked at that post (I had missed it lain, and yes, I agree it looks factory. 
It must (as you stated) perhaps be only on the Canadian HS models that have all the bells and whistles (that we in US did not get on the previous generation HS units).


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

My 2009 HS724, does have the on board 12 V start as well as electric joy-stick, but the 2008 , I referred to is a manual start. The Honda mechanic also thought it was a narrow window of machines that had it, i'm just trying to decide what other models it appeared on, ie the 928. 


I can say now mine has 4 grease fittings, 1 factory as discussed above and one on each auger and one on the impeller shaft, installed by me....

This machine had not seen much in TLC , so I am trying to free things up. Currently have the pins out of the drive sockets(drilled out) but they are still froze to the axle, have a soaking cap applied to each one full of Blaster. Thanks for your interest....


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

contender said:


> Gents, I know this is an old post.
> 
> 
> Kelpaso, chaulky45, JimmyD, blizzardhater, have any of you gents, found the grease fitting in behind your right track, allowing you to grease the right transmission? A few weeks ago I posted a couple pics of it. From what I can find out, it is only on the Canadian version.
> ...


Found one of these grease fittings on my 1132.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Honda1132, thanks for looking, so I wasn't dreaming. That's 3 that I now know about, does yours fit the 2008-2009 time frame? My dealer told me it was a fairly short production run.


My Service Manual, on page 3.2, under the heading of Maintenance Schedule, says to grease the transmission and on page 3-9, it shows a picture at the bottom of the page, the middle pic. This is the only reference I can find.


The owners manual also mentions to grease the transmission.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

contender said:


> Honda1132, thanks for looking, so I wasn't dreaming. That's 3 that I now know about, does yours fit the 2008-2009 time frame? My dealer told me it was a fairly short production run.
> 
> 
> My Service Manual, on page 3.2, under the heading of Maintenance Schedule, says to grease the transmission and on page 3-9, it shows a picture at the bottom of the page, the middle pic. This is the only reference I can find.
> ...


Bought it used in 2007. Can you post a picture of the page from your manual?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda1132 said:


> Can you post a picture of the page from your manual?


Here is it










And here is an actual picture of the grease fitting


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------

